# Last time - water plane for Hardie siding?????



## fikey (Apr 17, 2014)

OK, after beating this subject to death, I am more confused then ever. I truly believe that water is going to get behind ANY siding eventually. After contacting Hardie, Dupont and just about anyone else who will listen, here is what I have:
Hardie - their own wrap carries a disclaimer that they won't warranty water damage. They specifically told me that 15# felt would work as well as anything.
Dupont - Do not use their regular house wrap. Use "drain wrap". They think that Hardie is OK with that.
I am not inclined to put up 1x3 slats etc.
At this point, how can I argue that the felt is as good, and cheaper, then the other option?

I appreciate the thoughts.


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Very good subject here. The problem I have with all WRB is that if they get wet and stay wet they degrade. Drainwrap will give that little bit of room for some air to help alleviate staying wet. 

In my opinion the absolute best method for hard siding is a rain screen. Although expensive.
There is another house wrap I seen before that has these little tic tac size plastic nubs all over it to provide you some air space behind your siding, wish I remembered the name.


----------



## fikey (Apr 17, 2014)

That sounds like the ticket. Let me know if you remember the name.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I think I saw an ad in jlc. I'll take a look when I get home


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

What type of "felt" are you speaking of...old school felt doesn't exist today in 15 and 30lb.

Are you familiar with Jumbo-Tex? 

These are rated papers with much higher quality composition than the standard felts we see today.

You can do two ply rolls or 1 ply and rainscreen.

Keene is what's used around here as most our suppliers stock it. It's only a 1/4" thick and works very well with Hardiplank and alike.

Figure it adds 1.25 a square foot materials - well worth the price as opposed to issues down the road if you're concerned.


----------



## fikey (Apr 17, 2014)

Never heard of it.

Yes, they still sell 15# felt (although I know it is not 15# anymore).

I like the idea of having little space between. Is that mesh you are holing part of the jumbo tex or is that another product you are suggesting with the jumbo tex. I went to their web site and not clear.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Matt0034 said:


> Very good subject here. The problem I have with all WRB is that if they get wet and stay wet they degrade. Drainwrap will give that little bit of room for some air to help alleviate staying wet.
> 
> In my opinion the absolute best method for hard siding is a rain screen. Although expensive.
> There is another house wrap I seen before that has these little tic tac size plastic nubs all over it to provide you some air space behind your siding, wish I remembered the name.


http://www.benjaminobdyke.com/products/hydrogap-drainable-housewrap/


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Benjamin Opdyke Hydrogap. We use it behind all our Hardie,vinyl. 
Keene rain screen is go to under stucco, for me. Never thought about using it under siding. 
Opdyke is spendy, it'll give you that air space.


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Tom Struble said:


> http://www.benjaminobdyke.com/products/hydrogap-drainable-housewrap/



Beat me to it, you ever use the black wrap from Opdyke. 

We have a roll in the shop. Advantages, disadvantages? I think it's more than Hydrogap


----------



## fikey (Apr 17, 2014)

So is the hydrogap less expensive then the rainscreen/felt alternative?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

fikey said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Yes, they still sell 15# felt (although I know it is not 15# anymore).
> 
> I like the idea of having little space between. Is that mesh you are holing part of the jumbo tex or is that another product you are suggesting with the jumbo tex. I went to their web site and not clear.


No they're separate products. Keene is also my stucco base goto as well, although it's legitimately recommended for other exterior wall systems as well e.g. Brick, manufactured stone, stucco, plank and vinyl sidings, eifs and i would imagine anything else you'd slap up on a building today.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.dupont.com/products-and-...r-barrier-systems/products/Thermawrap-r5.html


check out this wacky stuff..


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> http://www.dupont.com/products-and-...r-barrier-systems/products/Thermawrap-r5.html
> 
> 
> check out this wacky stuff..


Looks promising, I couldnt find out how thick it was though


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Tom Struble said:


> http://www.dupont.com/products-and-...r-barrier-systems/products/Thermawrap-r5.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and SS should collaborate on a housewrap.
The two of you seem tuned in, you can make it fashionable and functional . Turn the world of exterior housewraps upside down. 
Just give me the heads up so I can cash in my 401k before you take it global.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ohteah said:


> You and SS should collaborate on a housewrap.
> The two of you seem tuned in, you can make it fashionable and functional . Turn the world of exterior housewraps upside down.
> Just give me the heads up so I can cash in my 401k before you take it global.


We're currently working on a patent for superstruble breathable bubble wrap. Soon we'll be living like the Clampetts I hear :thumbup:


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

If your that worried you can't go wrong with a vented cavity


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep old school proves effective again...airspace is always righteous, particularly with board and batten siding.

FYI...Here's a mock up of Hardiplank using the Keene product...Nice and slim and definitely worth the effort.


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

superseal said:


> Yep old school proves effective again...airspace is always righteous, particularly with board and batten siding.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI...Here's a mock up of Hardiplank using the Keene product...Nice and slim and definitely worth the effort.



So you use the Jumbo- tex and Keene or just Keene over substrate ?


air space is always righteous, ha that's great. Totally pictured that in your best Jeff Bridges( Lebowski ) voice, The nilest peed on my rug man.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Na, Keene is just the rain screen, you still need a wrb. 

Technically, under local code, we must use 2 layers grade D or equivalent for stucco base or single ply with a rain screen. Lower Merion Twp. in particular, strictly enforces this and will not allow standard felts.

Heck, I'll push 2ply and rain screen if at all possible. With the litigious society we live in today it only makes sense with all the Mcmushrooms we deal with.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tom M said:


> Looks promising, I couldnt find out how thick it was though


i have a sample,1 1/2''


----------

